# Sound system



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy some decent speakers mainly to listen to music, mostly house music but some dnb and dubstep (they will be connected to my PC)

Does anyone know of a good quality set ? Not looking to spend ridiculoius amounts but will dig deep for them.

Not great with speakers so I don't really know much, though I have a good sound card in my rig.

Regards
Kris


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi efx8 :wave:

Like most things, the more you pay, the better the quality - '*Logitech*' and '*Creative*' make good quality speakers but the sound is relative to the listener - I personally like lots of bass and treble with a dip in the mid-range frequencies, whereas other folks would hate the sound.

I recommend taking a browse around a local PC-shop and physically listen to the various systems, a lot of shops will let you plug your player in so you can hear your favourite sounds through them.

1 point to bear in mind though, stereo music will usually only play out of the front-speakers, so unless you also play games, or watch DVDs or videos coded for surround-sound, you won't get much benefit from 5:1 or 7:1 systems.

If you want excellent quality sounds and you have a decent stereo-system, try running a stereo-cable from the PCs 'Speaker-Out' to the amps 'Line-In' socket, the PC will then play through your stereo-system - Believe me, it'll knock the socks off of any desktop speakers :grin:


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the informative response.

They would only be for music and films. I've been doing some searching and with stereo speakers, people say you need dedicated stands to get the full quality which are quite expensive.

Is there anything in particular you would recommend (stereo or not) I appreciate I need to go and find out myself, but knowing I like a heavy treble and bass is there something you can suggest? My price range is up to £400 

What make you of these? Concept 20 technical specifications | whathifi.com

Cheers


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Speakers only need stands if they're low to the ground, if theyr'e on your desktop or shelves, you won't need 'em.

The speakers you posted certainly look impressive, but the low-end frequency-response doesn't (64Hz-22Khz), according to the manufacturer's specs - *Link*

I can't really recommend any specific PC-speakers, I haven't used any for years, or longer..... My audio is through a '*Kenwood KA-3020 SE*' amp and 'Heybrook Heylette/r' 'bookshelf' studio-monitors (14+ years old and still sound beautiful) - Anything more than 70%-80% on PC-volume with the amp-volume 1/2way rattles the ornaments off the mantelpiece :laugh:


----------

